# Traci Lords was in Blade?



## Voadam (May 2, 2003)

I saw from the front page news link to the gencon media guests of honor that Traci Lords is one of the media guests citing her work in Blade.

I don't remember her in that movie, was she a vampire?


----------



## Staffan (May 2, 2003)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *I saw from the front page news link to the gencon media guests of honor that Traci Lords is one of the media guests citing her work in Blade.
> 
> I don't remember her in that movie, was she a vampire? *



She's the vamp in the beginning of the movie who takes an unsuspecting victim to the vampire club (the one with blood-sprinklers). It's not exactly a big role.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (May 2, 2003)

Perhaps the more important question is "Traci Lords will be at GenCon?"


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 3, 2003)

Yeah, she was a redhead for the movie.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Traci Lords was in Blade?*



			
				Staffan said:
			
		

> *
> She's the vamp in the beginning of the movie who takes an unsuspecting victim to the vampire club (the one with blood-sprinklers). It's not exactly a big role. *




She also did a lot of the music for the film, especially the song playing during the vampire club scene.


----------



## Wayside (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Traci Lords was in Blade?*



			
				MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She also did a lot of the music for the film, especially the song playing during the vampire club scene. *




Umm, when did Traci Lords join New Order?  The name of the song btw is Confusion.  Great scene..


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 3, 2003)

Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *Perhaps the more important question is "Traci Lords will be at GenCon?" *



I just think it's funny that the GenCon page doesn't mention *Profiler*.  She was on for an entire season, and it's more "in genre" (psychic profiler) than *Cry-Baby* (a musical about juvenile delinquents).


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (May 3, 2003)

Wasn't she also in the final season of First Wave on the SciFi Channel?


----------



## Staffan (May 3, 2003)

And in the movie "The Knockers" (or was that The Tommy Knockers?) based on a Stephen King novel.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2003)

And yet, somehow I missed her in adult films.   

Maybe she can promote the Erotic Fantasy RPG.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 4, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *And yet, somehow I missed her in adult films.
> 
> Maybe she can promote the Erotic Fantasy RPG.   *



Very funny.  I think she's trying to get away from that genre. 

And, yes, she was in "The TommyKnockers" and she was also in "First Wave"--she's been fairly busy .  And while she didn't do songs for "Blade," she does have two Composer credits (for "Virtuosity" and "Mortal Kombat").


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (May 6, 2003)

Her music is supposed to be really big in Japan, isn't it?
Though it's been a few years since I heard that.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 6, 2003)

Everybody's big in Japan.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 6, 2003)

Isn't she the one who after being busted for something or another, claimed to have been underage when she started doing porno and having ben forced into it?  The one who they had to destroy most of her tapes as kiddy porn?


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 6, 2003)

Well, not as much as _claimed_ to be as much as _discovered_ to be underage.

And not as much _forced_ into it as much as _felt forced_ into it (as in, didn't see any other way out of her poor situation)and tricked the producers.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if it ever turns out they knew.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 6, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out that her "I was underage" schtick turned out to be complete and total BS.  She certainly wasn't complaining about being exploited when the money was rolling in from those porno tapes.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 6, 2003)

Well, I'd think something like that'd be easy to prove/disprove.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 6, 2003)

Dunno, it's sometimes very hard to find official, untampered documentation on things.  I know at least three people personally who have forged birth certificates, one of them did it herself to make herself older, one's mother did it when he was a kid to keep his father from being able to take him away from her when they divorced, and the third(also a female) changed hers to make herself younger to slip out from under a pre-nup(a la Liar Liar).  none of them have been found out yet.


----------



## Enforcer (May 6, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *the third(also a female) changed hers to make herself younger to slip out from under a pre-nup(a la Liar Liar).  none of them have been found out yet. *




Wow, she better hope nobody finds out (and that her ex doesn't frequent these boards). Can she spell P-R-I-S-O-N?


----------



## Wolf72 (May 6, 2003)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, she better hope nobody finds out (and that her ex doesn't frequent these boards). Can she spell P-R-I-S-O-N? *




um ... you do realize this was plastered over the media years ago right? ... I thought everyone knew (well I guess if you're under 20 it might be a stretch for you to remember it)


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 6, 2003)

He's talking about your friend not Traci Lords.


----------



## Storm Raven (May 7, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out that her "I was underage" schtick turned out to be complete and total BS.  She certainly wasn't complaining about being exploited when the money was rolling in from those porno tapes. *




(1) She was underage. There was an extensive court case concerning this very issue. Many people in the porn industry were threatened with jail time if they knew that she was underage, none were jailed, but that was because there was no evidence that they knew (her mother apparently colluded with Traci to convince people she was old enough to do porn).

(2) The money for porn stars doesn't "roll in" for the most part. They are usually paid on a "per scene" basis with no residuals or other ongoing rights in the films they make. This is one reason that "clip films" are so popular, they cost the producers almost nothing to make.

(3) Porn stars make far less money than you might imagine for their "per scene" income. There is apparently a glut of young women who are eager to get into the industry, which makes the pay scale quite low. Most female porn stars apparently do porn so they can become bigger stars on the stirpping circuit and make more money doing that.


----------



## Enforcer (May 7, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *He's talking about your friend not Traci Lords. *




Correct.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 8, 2003)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (1) She was underage. There was an extensive court case concerning this very issue. Many people in the porn industry were threatened with jail time if they knew that she was underage, none were jailed, but that was because there was no evidence that they knew (her mother apparently colluded with Traci to convince people she was old enough to do porn).
> *




Ok then, she's still a worthless money-grubbing whore.


----------



## Wayside (May 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok then, she's still a worthless money-grubbing whore. *




I'd imagine she's worth more to more people than your average ENWorlder..


----------



## Storm Raven (May 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Ok then, she's still a worthless money-grubbing whore. *




Actually, given shrewd investing and exploitation of her image, she is a quite valuable money-grubbing whore.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 8, 2003)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, given shrewd investing and exploitation of her image, she is a quite valuable money-grubbing whore. *




Touche.  Point taken.

Wayside-See though, I don't care what other people place my value at, because I know my own self-worth.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Ok then, she's still a worthless money-grubbing whore. *



That is an evil thing to say about anyone, especially somebody you don't even know. I'm not sure Eric's Grandmother would approve of such judgemental hostility.


----------



## Wolf72 (May 8, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *He's talking about your friend not Traci Lords. *




OOPS!!!!  (you mean blackshirt5's friend)


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 8, 2003)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (you mean blackshirt5's friend) *



Close enough.


----------



## Wayside (May 9, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Wayside-See though, I don't care what other people place my value at, because I know my own self-worth. *




And she could say the same.  Personally I give a crap about Traci Lords, but, not knowing her, the fact is you have no idea what you're talking about, and there's really no call for that kind of judgment on messageboards that tilt as hard toward civility as ENWorld tries to.

And wow man, I hope you don't go to a college with a fem sex movement.  Quite a few women have a different take on this subject than you..


----------



## Piratecat (May 9, 2003)

Well, I've never closed a thread in this forum before... but I don't think we're going anywhere good with this one.


----------

